# Credito Agricola Bank



## Stoort

I'm looking for some information on Portuguese banks. Where I'm planning to live the 

Credito Agricole Bank is the only one in the area so it makes sense to join this bank.

Does anyone bank with them? what are their annual charges for direct-debits and

making cash machine withdrawals?

It says I will need a household utility bill with my address when opening up an account

but does this mean my Portuguese or UK address? If it is portuguese address how can

I get a bill if i have no DD set up ? 

Any info appreciated.


----------



## planetmars24

Hi
I bank with Credit Agricole and find them very good. No charges for direct debits and cash machine withdrawals but charges for most transactions over the counter.
I opened my plain current account with just my passport (UK)
They have English speaking staff on the phoneline and I find the Internet banking quite easy to use.


----------



## Stoort

planetmars24 said:


> Hi
> I bank with Credit Agricole and find them very good. No charges for direct debits and cash machine withdrawals but charges for most transactions over the counter.
> I opened my plain current account with just my passport (UK)
> They have English speaking staff on the phoneline and I find the Internet banking quite easy to use.


Thanks for that, That has given me some reassurance.


----------



## canoeman

Portuguese banks charge a monthly service fee + extra for certain services including issuing Cards, except multibanco withdrawals.
The fees are always published and available online normally at bottom look for Preçário or similar It varies slightly from bank to bank and waived depending on your balance. 

It's easier to open an account with a UK address, then change address when you move, you need Fiscal Number, Passport, 2 UK utility bills, plus employment contract, wage slip, pension or something similar per person.
Generally you need bank prior to move to be able to transfer funds.

Handy to have your bank local but with multibanco and internet banking not a major issue, for me more the bank than if it's local, we use Millennium one benefit being transfers of money from UK free of charge both ends with bank rate and speed.


----------



## travelling-man

FWIW, We also use Millennium & are very happy with their service.

Charges are more than reasonable (esp compared to UK banks), their online banking beats the heck out of the online banking we use elsewhere in the world & importantly for us at least, they still use traditional bank managers...... In our case, he speaks fluent English and couldn't be more helpful..... He even writes our cheques out for us! LOL!


----------



## Maggy Crawford

I totally agree with you about Millennium. Sr Antunes is incredibly helpful as was the previous manager who was one reason for choosing them.


----------

